# Nigerian/Pygmy??



## dispatch55 (Jan 1, 2014)

We are adding these 2 goats to our herd of 2 Nubian x boers. They were given to the current owner who was told they were mini nubians. I think they look like Nigerian x's. Thoughts? 
Both are 2 yr old does who have not been bred.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I would say right off that they don't much resemble a Pygmy with exception to height. The tannish gal kind of looks like one in the face/shoulders... but the legs are so long, the colors so NOT Pygmy-like (with exception for some badger-face resemblance), and the body so NOT stocky. If they are Pygmy Xs... they really took to the DN side. Maybe they are stunted DNs? They appear to be in excellent condition, for my novice eye :dance:

AND - Cute :thumbup:


----------



## dispatch55 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks. She was told they were Nubian mini but I see Nigerian all the way. These are our Nubian Boer crosses. Our wether has the most boer look. I love there frosty ears 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## dispatch55 (Jan 1, 2014)

They were 4 weeks in this pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

D'awwww! There's something about a guy cuddling baby goats :grin: So cute with big sweet, hearts! 
Yep, Dwarf Nigerians. Maybe a 1/4 Pygmy. Maybe ;-)


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am seeing no Pygmy, they look like 100% Nigerians to me, they are pretty!


----------



## dispatch55 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay! Im glad my thoughts were correct or seemingly correct 
I hope they integrate into the herd easily

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I can definitely see nigerian in them both although I can't tell about boer:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dispatch55 (Jan 1, 2014)

Our babies are boer Nubian crosses..They are the white ones pictured. We know their breeding for certain.
The two posted in the beginning are the ones in question. Im pretty sure they are Nigerian Dwarfs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh sorry I was confused ( which happens to me a lot!!). Yeah they definitely are Nigerians, possibly pygmy, but to me they look all nigerian.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I see all Nigerian but they could be first generation mini nubians. I see mostly Nigerian though


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here are my 4th generation mini nubians















Here is my fifth generation buck








Yeah I see pretty much Nigerians in youra


----------



## dispatch55 (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my.adorable!!! We are planning on breeding our nubianxboer back to a nubian when she is old enough. Her brother "Goofy" is stocky like his boer daddy but his sister "Gabby" is tall and very nubian. Funny how that happened. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look like nigerians, but they very well could have some nubian in them. I see no pygmy.


----------

